# How to Optimize Profits



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Controversial title, I know.

What I mean is...

Since the new fare structure is not fair
What have you done to change that ?

- I've heard you can get pax to cancel and re-book as XL to get closer to proper wage ?

- Tip jar?? I can't tell if Uber will terminate for that
To be fair, I'm talking about finding ways to increase WAGES
Technically, tips are for incrementally better service.
I think some people are hunting for ways, like tip jars, to just fix what is wrong with the system so they can keep working. I guess a 'fix-my-crummy-wages' jar wouldn't go over so well. Who's Actually using tip jars?

- Only driving surges

- Turning app off to help a surge build.

What are YOU doing? 
We all need ideas...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You can't really do anything except be polite and efficient so you can squeeze out more trips and tips. You have to focus on doing everything in your power not to get into accident and/or a ticket amongst other cost cutting measures. I see idiots in Prius' driving like maniacs just begging for a ticket or an accident. And driving faster means less time which means less money, albeit at a smaller amount.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can't really do anything except be polite and efficient so you can squeeze out more trips and tips. You have to focus on doing everything in your power not to get into accident and/or a ticket amongst other cost cutting measures. I see idiots in Prius' driving like maniacs just begging for a ticket or an accident. And driving faster means less time which means less money, albeit at a smaller amount.


Efficiency IS key. 
Calling pax to make sure you have correct address
giving them time estimate so they're ready to go
Calling them immediately on arrival to minimize wait time
Using GPS for efficiency, use pax knowledge if they seem to TRULY know the area (they know about slow lights that gps doesn't seem to know about
Using the Waze app to mind traffic

Any other efficiency ideas ?

I like your idea of CUTTING unnecessary COSTS
I also packed coffee in a thermos last Saturday night
much cheaper than Starbucks.

Minimizing taxes is nice too
I turn app on as much as possible.

Great ideas
i.e. no tickets or accidents.

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Here are some good tips
from UP member 'Agent 99'
Hopefully it's ok to repost that info here...


I can tolerate the rate cut carnage going on now in 80 cities because my city has escaped another rate drop (so far) and because I only do it part time. Since Uber doesn't incentivize or compensate me in any way with reasonable regular rates, in-app tipping, or other methods, for going the extra mile or making any sacrifice, I am relentless in:

- driving mostly surge fares,
- declining rides from people with low ratings (below 4.7),
- declining rides from people over 6 minutes away,
- canceling rides if the person is not in the car within two minutes,
- canceling ride requests that are from grocery stores,
- canceling rides that are from fast food restaurants,
- canceling rides ordered from establishments that sell marijuana (legal here),
- driving away and canceling if I determine that the passenger is a smoker,
- driving away and canceling if the passenger is drunk,
- cancelling rides instead of looking for riders who put pin in the wrong place,
- not allowing food to be eaten in the car,
- declining ride requests from bus zones and "no stopping allowed" areas,
- driving for Lyft instead.

(I am curious what other items other drivers would add to or change about the above list.)
As you can see, I now take my "do the best I can possibly do" attitude and often refocus it on self preservation of my income, rating, car, and time, rather than on customer service.


Grocery store pickups

If I pick up somebody at a grocery store, they probably will have groceries and will likely expect help putting the groceries into the trunk, and taking them out of the trunk. The groceries may leak, break, or spill in the trunk (or, worse yet, in the cabin) and if so that's a problem I will have to fight over with them. It's my fault their carton of eggs spilled on the seat because I'm the one who slammed on the brakes during the ride. Uber says we should wait until the passenger is in the car before starting the trip. Unless we drivers ignore that guideline, we are not paid for the time it takes to load the trunk prior to the passenger getting into the car. Similarly, we are supposed to end the ride when the passenger gets out of the car, not after we get their ten bags of groceries out of the trunk and carry them in two trips up to the passenger's third floor apartment. Finally, grocery runs are typically very short rides to ones local residence. By definition, they are not going to the airport or to their far away branch office. For all the above reasons and risks, I try to avoid grocery store pickups. They are not just "drive from point A to B" situations.

Fast Food Restaurants

Fast food restaurant pick ups are typically local runs, quite possibly not much more than the minimum fare. People bring their bags full of hamburgers, french fries and fried chicken and think nothing of putting that food right onto the car seat where the grease can go through the bag and stain the seat. Even if they walk into the car without food, their hands could still be greasy, leaving fingerprints on doors, windows, and seats.

If food is brought into the car, invariably one of the passengers will want to eat the food or drink the drink so that means the risk of spilling french fries, catsup, or Coca Cola on the seats or on the floor. Often the passengers will give a bad rating to the driver for being told they can't eat any of the food they just bought. Sometimes the passenger will say he will not eat in the car and then goes ahead and does so when the driver is not looking. It is very hard for the driver to be a food policeman when the job is supposed to be to focus on the road ahead.

Finally, the car will smell like fast food after the passengers leave. There may not be time to aerate the car before the next set of passengers get into the car. The new passengers may object to the smell and hold the driver responsible for the smell in the car, or the food litter on the floor. Once again, there is rating risk.

Pot sales establishments

Often the people you pick up at pot sales establishments smell like marijuana before they did their purchases or as the result of their purchases. Either way, the driver may find the smell objectionable in the car. A car is a very small self contained area, and reeking passengers quickly permeate the entire car. Even if the driver doesn't care, the next passengers may find the smell objectionable and hold the driver responsible. In the worst case, the next passengers may think the driver was smoking marijuana in his car. Very similar to the third hand smoke issues posed by regular smokers.

I really don't want to be this way, but I am working within a system that discounts any "extra" customer service provided and makes it invisible. I am paid the same, or less, for high customer service/high maintenance passengers as I am for low maintenance passengers.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Worried about food odors and smoke odors? Get yourself a small can of Ozium Air Sanitizer and keep it in the glovebox. A few small sprays and the odor will be gone...not masked...gone. Problem solved.


----------



## TurkUber (Dec 24, 2015)

Offer sexual favors to pax

Here is what this girl is doing

https://uberpeople.net/threads/will-i-get-deactivated-if-i-offer-sexual-favors-to-pax.57486/


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Worried about food odors and smoke odors? Get yourself a small can of Ozium Air Sanitizer and keep it in the glovebox. A few small sprays and the odor will be gone...not masked...gone. Problem solved.


i want to ozium my life.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Here are some good tips
> from UP member 'Agent 99'
> Hopefully it's ok to repost that info here...
> 
> ...


I am pleased and honored you discovered and re-posted my recent writings.

This thread should be renamed "How to optimize your driving business"


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I am pleased and honored you discovered and re-posted my recent writings.
> 
> This thread should be renamed "How to optimize your driving business"


Yes! Great info from you.

Re; thread title - 
done. Thx much


----------



## Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here (Jan 22, 2016)

bump

keep the ideas coming!
Any other ideas on how to maximize profits?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

What profits... Nothing to optimize


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Efficiency IS key.
> Calling pax to make sure you have correct address
> giving them time estimate so they're ready to go
> Calling them immediately on arrival to minimize wait time
> ...


Delete pickle on hamburger saves 5cents


----------

